# Outdoor Faucet



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone know a good source for the outdoor faucet in the outdoor kitchen of the 2006 21RS?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

You might try HERE


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Asked and answered! Thanks.


----------

